

Beautiful parallax scrolling – effective to make you travel Swiss airways? - ritwikt
http://www.world-of-swiss.com/

======
coreymgilmore
This is one of the coolest examples of parallax scrolling I have seen. And I
though Google did a good job with it.

------
joeyoung
I'm impressed.

------
ShaneOG
Beautiful!

